# 2005 746F Rapido



## coryton

Hello all,

My wife and I just bought a Rapido 746F with 8000 miles on the clock. We traded our Cheyenne 590 in as we wanted more room and a fixed bed and it was starting to show a little age and needed some money spending which never puts the value back.
This is in stunning condition and is not even run in!! It is on a 2.3TD multi jet Fiat engine (probably Peugot). Going by the 2.8 TD I expect this to be as good and reliable as the Cheyenne was.
Does anyone have any tips or info on this Rapido model? Would love some advice or pointers to check before we make a maiden voyage   
We do not collect it until next Tuesday 11th.

Regards,
Kevin


----------



## camoyboy

Hello Kevin,
Welcome to the world of Rapido. I can't comment on the 746F you have just purchased, but we had a 2003 775F for 4 years before trading it in for our current Rapido, a 7097F.
We had no problems at all in the time we owned it, apart from some hairline cracks appearing in the washroom floor. It had no creaks or rattles and the upholstery looked like new after 5 years and 25000 miles. That is why we went for another Rapido. We find them well built, comfortable and we like the styling as well.
I think you have made a good choice, get out and enjoy it!!
Colin


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

Nice vans Rapidos, best place to buy a new one is Caravannes Rapido, Wokingham, excellent after sales and nice people who know their stuff.

Pre-owned I have four in stock!

Peter


----------



## j50jwr

*I Agree*

Hi There, I'm now on my second Rapido, have had no great troubles with either, unlike my first MV, a 1999 Autosleeper Excelsior.

As your new one is now 5 yrs old look for, or get advice on cambelt change. Fiat told me I should get my (2005 2.8 785F) belt changed last year at 4yrs old. I took independent advice and delayed it until this year (just had it done).

I also had the have the auto fridge control unit changed late last year, but obviously not a "Rapido" part, but it's worth giving it a good checkout, as the unit 's not cheap.

If your fresh water drain valve is the little lift up lever type, don't leave it open after draining, I've found on both mine that they tend to stick in the open position.

Hope your enjoy it

John


----------



## Coulstock

We bought our Rapido 741F in Aug 2008 and we love it. Having looked at your spec there's not a lot of difference apart from your extra berth.

We love the quality of the build of Rapido - some things that we've learned:

1. Great boot space under the fixed bed. Its a feature of 'European' MH's as opposed to UK designs. I'm currently 'loaded' for summer (at 85Kgs) and there `is still loads of space.

2. Lots of stuff as standard e.g en -route heating and cab air con that would be extra on UK designs

3. The Rapido is French design and as such is designed to travel, sleep and eat in - not to lounge in ie its designed for use in warmer weathers - however we've MH'ed throughout the winter months of 2008/2009 and 2009/2010 (cold !) and its snug cosy and warm.

Any queries - just stick them on the Rapido forum - we'll all get back to you - usually same day

Harry


----------



## Cherekee

Hi,

Great motorhome is the Rapido. Well chosen, go and enjoy.

Alan


----------



## coryton

*Thanks*

Thanks everyone,

Looking forward to Tuesday   

I felt there was more on offer with the Rapido than UK makes just a bit more modern and better lay out.

Regards,

Kevin


----------



## Ringospar

Hope the trip went well. We have an 06 746 and have had it a year so far. I find it perfect. One tip for winter is don't forget the drain valve on the main water tank when emptying for frosty weather. I had an old camper and just used to empty by running the taps. The valve is accessed via a cut out on the left of the underbed storage area as you access from outside.


----------



## Rio

*rapido 746*

We have the 746 on an 08 and can highly recommend it , as mentioned the build and finish are good,
at only 6.5 mtrs there is a lot in it,
check the bed frame is secure as the screws work loose, due to being screwed into thin ply on the window wall,
the engine is a fiat similar to the 2.8 but updated,
the timing belt is getting old ,and will be a big risk if left
the tyres may be showing signs of cracking at 5 years carefully check the sidewalls especially near the rim , and the tread root, they are around£100 each to replace, 
good luck hope it all goes smoothly, rio


----------

